# Effacer, ou couper-coller des fichiers/dossiers



## Mely (23 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,

je n'arrive pas à faire plusieurs manipulations sur mon mac book pro :

- effacer un fichier ou un dossier de mon disque dur externe (branché sur mon mac book pro qui le reconnait)
Auparavant, je précise que je pouvais faire cette manipulation sur mon PC. Cela ne viendrait donc pas du disque dur, mais de la configuration de mon mac ?

- couper-coller un fichier ou un dossier se trouvant sur mon disque dur externe.
idem : je pouvais le faire sur mon pc.

J'ai également une carte mémoire sandisk (appareil photos), et je n'arrive pas à couper-coller, mais seulement supprimer.

Pouvez-vous m'aider, svp ?

Merci


----------



## monvilain (23 Juillet 2010)

Peux-tu effectuer un "pomme +i" sur l'icône de ton disque externe et nous dire ce qui est écrit dans "format" ? Ca sent le NTFS


----------



## Mely (23 Juillet 2010)

Effectivement :

"Système de fichiers Windows NT File System (NTFS)"

Ca veut dire quoi ??? :rose:


----------



## monvilain (23 Juillet 2010)

C'est un format de disque.

Rapido:
Les disques sont formatés différemment selon les cas.

Certains formats permettent de passer de PC à Mac sans soucis, d'autres que MAC et d'autres que Windows.

Le NTFS est lu par le Mac mais tu n'as pas tous les droits (pas ceux d'ecriture en tout cas). C'est pour effacer, copier etc...

Il existe des solutions (payantes) comme NTFS PARAGON ainsi que des solutions bidouille mais j'ai bien peur que ce soit compliqué pour toi.

Il reste aussi la possibilité de sauvegarder tes fichiers du disque externe (via Windows). Puis formater ton disque correctement et récupérer tes fichiers.

Le format Mac/Pc est le FAT32, tu auras des infos facilement en cherchant sur ce forum.


----------



## Mely (23 Juillet 2010)

Merci, c'est gentil de prendre le temps de répondre à une newbie 
Je sais que, bien souvent, de telles questions peuvent paraitre lassantes, pour ceux qui ont l'habitude 

Apple fait bien des disques durs externes (j'ai trouvé ca  :
http://store.apple.com/fr/browse/home/shop_mac/mac_accessories/storage?n=portable&mco=MTM3NTE5NjE&s=priceLH

Là, je suppose qu'il n'y a aucun problème de compatibilité ?


----------



## monvilain (23 Juillet 2010)

Mely a dit:


> Merci, c'est gentil de prendre le temps de répondre à une newbie
> Je sais que, bien souvent, de telles questions peuvent paraitre lassantes, pour ceux qui ont l'habitude



On est tous le newbie de quelqu'un à un moment..



Mely a dit:


> Là, je suppose qu'il n'y a aucun problème de compatibilité ?



J'ai du mal m'exprimer.
Le soucis n'est pas dans le disque externe mais dans le format de celui-ci.
Tu peux donc acheter ton disque n'importe ou et prendre presque n'importe quelle marque.....

Il faut en revanche le formater pour Mac & Pc  au prélable.
Quand on formate un disque, on perd les données. 
C'est pourquoi il faut formater au début de l'achat correctement.


Tu peux donc conserver ton disque externe mais il faudra le formater.
Pour ne pas perdre les données, tu devras (comme dit plus haut) sauvegarder tes données et pour cela il te faut un PC. 

Est-ce clair?


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Juillet 2010)

Mely a dit:


> Merci, c'est gentil de prendre le temps de répondre à une newbie
> Je sais que, bien souvent, de telles questions peuvent paraitre lassantes, pour ceux qui ont l'habitude
> 
> Apple fait bien des disques durs externes (j'ai trouvé ca  :
> ...



Il n'y a aucun problème de compatibilité du moment où ton disque est formaté en HFS+ (le format natif des Mac). Mais les PC-Windows ne lisent pas ce format.

Comme dit, le NTFS n'est géré qu'en lecture. D'où l'impossibilité d'effacer quoique ce soit sur un tel disque depuis un Mac.

Le format FAT 32 est géré en écriture et en lecture par les Macs et les PC-Windows. Toutefois, il est limité car on ne peut y copier des fichiers d'une taille de plus de 4 Go (attention avec les gros fichiers vidéos).

Donc, n'importe quel disque dur fait l'affaire. Il suffit de les formater convenablement.

Cette opération s'effectue avec l'Utilitaire de disque.

Maintenant, le spécial nouveau macuser :

Sources d'infos et tutos
( plus ou moins classé par ordre croissant de niveau)

Très bons tutos vidéos en francais
http://rhinos-mac.fr/

autres tutos special débutants  en francais ( divers formes de tutos)
http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/accueil.html

tutos officiels Apple
pour dernier OS mais mêmes principes généraux pour OS précédents
http://www.apple.com/fr/support/mac101/
special switch
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT2514?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT2512?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT2518?viewlocale=fr_FR
en anglais:
http://www.apple.com/support/switch101/

 très bon site sur OS X
http://www.osxfacile.com/index.html
----
autres tutos vidéos
tutos Apple des bases  (videos en anglais)
http://www.apple.com/findouthow/mac/

http://www.macpoweruser.net/podcast/index.html
http://www.vodeclic.com/parcourir/tous_les_packs
http://www.logicielmac.com/pages/tutoriaux_liste.php

Pascalformac ©2010


----------



## monvilain (23 Juillet 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> vidéos en francais[/U]
> http://rhinos-mac.fr/
> 
> autres tutos special débutants  en francais ( divers formes de tutos)
> ...



J'ai pas osé donner de la lecture pour tout l'été, c'est sadique


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Juillet 2010)

jeancharleslast a dit:


> Il existe des solutions (payantes) comme NTFS PARAGON



Il existe plein de solutions (dont des gratuites, comme NTFS 3G), et toutes celles connues sont résumées dans ce topic &#8230; Qui est un topic "unique" !


----------

